# plant id



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

just purcased what s it named?
e.stellata?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My best guess is either the Broad Leaf form of Pogostemon (formerly Eusteralis) stellatus or Limnophila aromatica.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd go with P. Stellatus. Leaves look too big for L. aromatica.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is _Limnophila aromatica_. If it were _P. stellatus_ (not P. Stellatus or P. stellata), it would have purple around the nodes (normal or broadleaf). The leaf width and veins also make it look like _aromatica_ to me.


----------

